# QTC Cages



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Wasn't sure where else to put this. I obtained the following response & quote from Paul Debling of Pod Manufacturing in the UK.

Here is a price list for the QTC cages, for ABU 5500 and 6500, including postage and insurance details. We do not make a cage, as yet, for the 7500. We don't make a cage for the Ultra Mag II. We are looking into this, but it would depend on demand, and production costs, to decide if it was a viable proposition. We are in the process of setting up for a cage to fit an ABU 4500.

If you would like to see photos of the cages, please visit our website www.podmanufacturing.co.uk or visit www.fishcasting.org which is a Jersey Casting forum. 

QTC FISHING FRAMES 5500 & 6500 - PRICE LIST 2005

Both 5500 & 6500 sizes £68 each 

UK Special (next day) Delivery £6.25 (inc. insurance. Item needs to be signed for)

Worldwide Airmail Delivery £9.00
Approx. 5 day delivery (inc. insurance. Item needs to be signed for).

Colours available: Black and silver from stock.
Other colours available on request: Red, blue & yellow.

Left Hand available on request.

Mag conversions are available – price on application.

Single £24 (+ postage & insurance)

Multi-Mags £30 (+ postage & insurance)

Free fitting if side plate or reel supplied.

PLEASE NOTE: PAYMENT BY PERSONAL CHEQUE, OR BANKERS DRAFT (Bank Details on Request) 
PAYPAL ALSO ACCEPTED – WITH A £2 PER CAGE EXTRA CHARGE (This is due to Paypal charges being so excessive.)

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

It would be great if they would make the 7500 cage. They would probably sell more to the surf fishermen than the smaller sizes they make.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi Digger,

Shoot Paul an email at [email protected]. I'm sure he'd love to hear that.

Same for anyone wanting a cage for an Ultra Mag II.

Cheers
*Brian*


----------

